# Road Riding In Alabama?



## GOULART (Aug 4, 2004)

Is there any road riding in Alabama? Specifically in the area of Fort Rucker. Ft Rucker is located about halfway between Ozark and Enterprise.

Thanks in advance to anyone who responds.

Manny


----------



## jakerider (Nov 30, 2001)

Yes,
I know a group of guys ride in and around Ft. Rucker. I feel like an active club is established at the base. In the past I have seen a group ride traveling on H. 27 which is a beautiful stretch of road bordering the base.

I would check with someone at the base to determine.


----------



## SS Marlin (May 11, 2004)

*Check the Montgomery BIke Club*

They have a yahoo group at http://groups.yahoo.com/groups/mbcmembers. I saw a guy post on the site a couple weeks ago that was from the Ft Rucker area. If you find that post you could email and maybe get hooked up with some of the riders that way.


----------

